# Just curious, anyone tried . . .



## questor (Nov 9, 2008)

or even heard of this stuff ???

Survival Food Tablets


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Never heard of them ...


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Me either...


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Never had em, talked with a few fellers in the service what had em. Will keep ya alive but yer belly still gonna growl. I like the survival bars better, ya still gettin calories an other stuff, but there be something goin in yer belly to.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Yep, have 'em, ate 'em, and store them.

They say you can use the container as a canteen and they even have a bag in there to transfer the tabs if need be. They're not bad tasting, a neat snack, but you'll need some water afterwards. I first saw them back in the early 1970's, I believe, we got some in the sort of container that you get bulk spices in now. They were sold as some sort of modern, high tech, astronaut type food item for active children. 

I stockpile a wide range of things and I keep a few of the containers around and I do rotate them.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

tried em' at an expo once...
seemed like a malted milk ball coupled with a vitamin pill to me, but I have no real experience with em'

Ingredients: Non-fat Dry Milk Solids, Sucrose, Vegetable Oils (including Sunflower And/or Safflower Oil), Calcium Phosphate, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin E Acetate, Niacinamide, Ferrous Fumarate, Zinc Gluconate, Natural And Artificial Flavors, Calcium Pantothenate, Potassium Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin, Thiamin Hudrochloride, Vitamin A Palmitate, Vitamin D3, Folic Acid, Potassium Iodide, Cyanocobalamin.

NUTRITION FACTS
Calories 240
Calories from Fat 108
Total Fat 12g, 18% Daily Value
Saturated Fat 3g, 15% Daily Value
Cholesterol 3g, 1% Daily Value
Sodium 140mg, 6% Daily Value
Total Carbohydrates 30g, 10% Daily Value
Dietary Fiber 0g
Sugars 12g
Protein 4g
Vitamin A 100%
Vitamin C 100%
Calcium 20%
Iron 100%
Thiamin (B1) 100% 
Riboflavin (B2) 100%
Niacin 100%
Vitamin D 100%
Vitamin E 100%
Pyridoxine HCL (B6) 100%
Folic Acid 100%
Vitamin B12 100%
Phosphorous 10%
Iodine 100%
Pantotyhenic Acid (B5) 100%
Zinc 100% 
Manganese 100%

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2.000 calories diet. Your daily values may be higher or lower depending on your calorie needs.

180 food Tabs. 15 day food supply, under 1 pound.


----------



## PS360 (Sep 10, 2010)

I sampled one at a gunshow.

It reminded me of a dgl licorice tablet. (if anyone is familiar with what they taste like)


----------

